
Ask HN: Books or resources to learn how KVM works deeply? - christian7007
I&#x27;d like to learn more deeply how virtualization works, any help with resources or interesting books in this topic would be a great help.
======
jolmg
I found this LWN article from late 2016:

[https://lwn.net/Articles/705160/](https://lwn.net/Articles/705160/)

Though I haven't read it, through a slight skim, it seems to give an overview
and historical background.

------
wmf
[https://github.com/Wenzel/awesome-
virtualization](https://github.com/Wenzel/awesome-virtualization)

------
ilaksh
[https://www.linux-kvm.org/page/Code](https://www.linux-kvm.org/page/Code)

